# Sage express machine - no pressure at all



## Hockeykezza (Aug 1, 2020)

We have the sage express coffee machine and there is no pressure at all. We have tried it without beans to check and there is nothing. A little dribble and no pressure. We have cleaned it fully and it is no better. Help, what do we do?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Hockeykezza said:


> We have the sage express coffee machine and there is no pressure at all. We have tried it without beans to check and there is nothing. A little dribble and no pressure. We have cleaned it fully and it is no better. Help, what do we do?


 Speak to sage! 
Sounds like your machine needs fixing.


----------



## coffeenated (Sep 5, 2014)

Hockeykezza said:


> We have the sage express coffee machine and there is no pressure at all. We have tried it without beans to check and there is nothing. A little dribble and no pressure. We have cleaned it fully and it is no better. Help, what do we do?


 I have the same issue with a Duo Temp Pro (the smaller machine without a gauge). Replaced original pump with a brand new ELKA EP5 pump, no joy. Out of warranty and no professional repair service anywhere close. Still in the process of DIY diagnosis and repair.

First thing to check is the pump. Was there a change in pump noise?

Are you getting any water/steam out of the steam wand?


----------



## Hockeykezza (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi, yes we are getting steam out of the wand. The noise it makes is different to what it used to be, but there is still a noise like it is working. We had to do a test that Sage gave us and that they said without beans we should get 100ml of water, we didn't even get 50ml and pressure should be at 12 o'clock but ours didn't get to 10 o'clock. We do have a couple of repairers locally so I am getting quotes. First one was £28+VAT but they don't know how long it will take until they see the machine. Just waiting for the second quote now.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## coffeenated (Sep 5, 2014)

I just fixed my machine which had a similar issue (Duo Temp Pro) and posted the fix in my thread here. The inlet hose going from the boiler to the grouphead assembly was blocked. Maybe you'll find it useful. Good luck.


----------

